# shellscript - interaktive eingabe automatisieren



## teffi (19. November 2007)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich eine Eingabe, welche bis jetzt interaktiv eingegeben werden musste, so in einem Script unterbringe, dass dieses Eingaben mitgegeben werden und das Ganze automatisch durchläuft.

Weiss jemand wie man das machen kann? Ob man die Eingaben vielleicht irgendwo auslesen kann?

dabei handelt es sich um eine sudo-Paket Installation auf Solaris. Um dieses Packet zu installieren müssen zwei Eingaben gemacht werden und diese möchte ich umgehen.

Vielen dank für jegliche Hilfe.


----------



## RedWing (19. November 2007)

Hallo,

man kann pipes verwenden um den "stdout-Schlauch" eines Prozesses in die "stdin-Ansaugstutze" eines anderen Prozesses zu stecken:


```
echo "Meine Eingabe" | program
```

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## teffi (19. November 2007)

danke für die antwort, leider hat sie mir nicht wirklich geholfen :-(

vielleicht hier noch für einen kleinen überblick, dies ist das kommando, dass ich aufrufen will.


pkgadd -d /xy/solaris10/software/sudo/sudo-1.6.8p9-sol10-sparc-local

Dann kommen 2 interaktive Eingaben. Die erste benötigt ein "all" oder ein Enter, die zweite benötigt eine "1". Wenn ich dies nun so machen wie du geschrieben hast, wird die Installation nicht so ausgeführt, wie wenn ich es manuell machen würde.

Gibt es noch andere Arten dies in einem Script zu lösen?


----------



## deepthroat (19. November 2007)

Hi.

Hast du dir denn mal die pkgadd Handbuchseite angeschaut? Für mich sieht es so aus als ob die Option -n und -r genau das Richtige wären...

Gruß


----------



## olqs (19. November 2007)

Ansonsten kann man mit expect interaktive Programme scriptbar machen.


----------

